# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Ofiuro faminto ou o que?

## Mauricio Foz

Confesso que já vi ofiuros atacarem muita coisa, é verdade que normalmente eram de origem animal, restos de peixes, um paguro morto, um pedaço de camarão. 
Ontem me surpreendi, estava colocando uma muda de xenias que acabara de fazer de volta no aquario quando o maluco saiu das rochas e agarrou a pobre muda. Deixei por um tempo pra ver o que aconteceria. Eu esperava que o maluco depois de um tempo, perdesse o interesse, mas que nada. Arrastou a muda para as rochas e quando resolvi intervir, um belo pedaço da xenia já estava firme e profundamente preso na "boca".
Concordo que a xenia é um animal, e que teoricamente o ofiuro se alimente de animais, mas sinceramente não esperava por isso.
Alguem já viu coisa semelhante?

Mauricio

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva Maurício
Pela tua descrição deduzo que seja um Ophiaracna incrassata que se pode ver aqui  Estrelas-do-mar e nesta imagem em posição de espera :SbRequin2:  
se de facto for não é de surpreender porque é um predador temível, rápido e imprevisível, tipo, pode andar por ali meses a fio e não se passa nada,mas de repente...
Costumo desaconselhar a que tal ofíuro seja mantido Estrelas-do-Mar - Tópico mas seja ou não uma Ophiarachna (leia-se Ofiaracna) incrassata, podes colocar fotografias que seguramente muito ajudarão tanto na identificação como no alerta.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Jose Neves

Tens aqui outro
Ophiaracna incrassata e é um afamado predador



Sera este?????
eu tenho um :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Sera este?????
> eu tenho um


 :Olá: Viva
Tem ar de ser... pelo menos não tens aspecto de que possa confiar....que lhe costumas dar como alimento :SbQuestion2: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Nuno R Santos

Tenho um igual e até ver é "dócil"... quando dou alimentação aos peixes ele é amigo e ajuda com a comida que eles deixam cair.

Normalmente na mistura que lhes faço coloco: artemia, sumo de alho, espirolina e um pó cor-de-laranja que comprei no Templo Aquatico que eles usam para alimentar os invertebrados e que ele simplesmente delira com isso!  :Smile:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Tenho um igual e até ver é "dócil"...


 :Olá: Viva...e não és o único, muitas outras pessoas têm...o carlos Mota tinha, o Luís Pisco tem..e que seja do meu conhecimento não se queixam....já o mesmo não foi o caso do António Paes e que podes ler aqui * 	Estrelas-do-mar - tópico*




> Tive uma por um dia, no dia seguinte voltou para a loja, já estava com os braços em torno do meu cinctus ( RIP )


assim sendo não digo para que a retires, até porque é um animal fascinante, mas vigia....

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Não, nada disso, é um outro tipo. Não é esse "peludo", eu não gosto desses. É um muito mais simples.
Nessas fotos a seguir, eles são muito parecidos, só o padrão de cor que muda um pouquinho. 




Nesta, parece inclusíve que esta comendo alguma coisa.




Mauricio

----------


## Cesar Pinto

esses sao iguais aos da nossa costa.
eu que tenho 5 e nenhum deles come as minhas xenias :Icon Cry:

----------


## Jose Neves

> Viva
> Tem ar de ser... pelo menos não tens aspecto de que possa confiar....que lhe costumas dar como alimento
> 
> Atenciosamente
> Pedro Nuno


Dou bocados de camarao, de 3 em 3 dias..... mas pelo que me foi dito ele podera comer uns nassarios?????? Quando lhe dou camarao mal ponho o camarao dentro de agua ele quase que sobe o vidro, um verdadeiro esfomeado, o que esta na foto é o meu

----------


## João M Monteiro

Maurício,

Como diz o César, deve ser a espécie Atlântica _Ophioderma longicauda_
Já tive um. Carnívoro, como todos, mas relativamente calmo. Nada comparado com o "verde" _ Ophiaracna incrassata_ - que tembém já tive - e que é grande predador (tal como referi noutro post, o do aquário do José Neves)

Comer xenias nunca vi nenhuma fazer.
Nassarius sim, basta que tenham tamanho para isso.
O Ophiaracna que eu tive e que já era grandinho era exímio. Colocava-se por cima dos nassarius, engoli-os inteirinhos (com a concha), sugava o interior o interior (o bicho) e depois expelia a concha. Em poucos minutos tudo estava terminado. Por isso não o aconselho a ninguém. É letal, também com os peixes.

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Que são carniceiros, eu já sabia de muito, mal alimento os peixes e já estão a vasculhar o fundo a procura do que "sobra". Tambem se aproveitam dos restos de pedaçinhos de camarão, lula e  peixe com que alimento meus peixes. Caçar snails e paguros eu já havia presenciado, minha surpresa mesmo foi ver o ataque as xenias.
Entretanto hoje, passadas várias horas, não se aproximaram mais das mudas. Será que o odor da manipulação das mudas atraiu o danado?

Mauricio

----------


## Ricardo_Lou

Mauricio  :Olá:  

Tenho 3 destes e um deles está bem grande, nunca eles comeram qualquer coral que seja, mas há relatos de que se o coral esta por apodrecer eles irão comê-los sim, até mesmo aquelas estrelas-do-mar que aqui está proibida sua coleta podem comer corais em decomposição, ainda que seja em uma pequena parte do animal, o que não seria de se estranhar que eles o comessem por inteiro, pois pode perfeitamente estar em processo de decomposição em outras partes que não se vê.

----------


## João Castelo

Boas,

Tenho este ofiuro há mais de 2 anos e nunca fez qualquer estrago seja em eremeitas, peixes , corais. etc.Nada.
É de cor cinza/ beje.´

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Tenho este ofiuro há mais de 2 anos e nunca fez qualquer estrago seja em eremeitas, peixes , corais. etc.Nada.
> É de cor cinza/ beje.´


 :Olá: "Biba" João
Seria útil identificar a espécie e assim pergunto onde a obtiveste :SbQuestion2:  é da nossa costa :SbQuestion2:  que lhe dás como alimento :SbQuestion2: 
Com os dados que deres, assim que eu puder vou pesquisar para te ajudar e a todos nós também. Há ofiuros grandes, bonitos e inofensivos e também os há  ...
Muitos ofiuros são detritivoros e benéficos mas temos/devemos saber quem é quem, o quê e o que faz ou pode fazer para não termos a historia da Tartaruga e do Escorpião que não nada a a travessar o rio...ele não queria, mas estava-lhe na natureza...e picou...ficaram no rio....ambos.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Mauricio Foz

As mudas de xenias estavam e estão absolutamente perfeitas. Nenhum sinal de doença, diminuição no tamanho, nada de anormal.
Vou detalhar melhor o evento e assim tentar explicar minha surpresa.
Fiz várias mudas de xenias, aproximadamente 8 de vários tamanhos. Colei cada uma delas com cianoacrilato e devolvi ao aquario. Somente uma das mudas foi atacada, e por somente um dos ofiuros, tenho outros 4 todos de bem grandes.
Então somente uma das mudas foi atacada e somente 1 dos ofiuros atacou. Caso o problema estivesse na muda, os outros tambem se interessariam. Se o problema estivesse nas mudas, outras seriam atacadas. Foi só retirar o ofiuro da muda e nada mais aconteceu. 

É isso,

Mauricio

----------


## João Castelo

> "Biba" João
> Seria útil identificar a espécie e assim pergunto onde a obtiveste é da nossa costa que lhe dás como alimento


Olá Grande Pedro,

Comprei na Aquaplante há mais de 2 anos  mas não sei a sua proveniencia.Não é de certeza da nossa costa, sei que foi de importação e não vejo muitos destes por aí.
Não lhe dou absolutamente nada. Limitasse a comer quando dou comida aos peixes.

Não sei rigorosamente nada sobre ele. Sei apenas que não ataca nada. Há uns tempos comprei duas anthias e uma delas ( macho ) nunca chegou a comer. Lentamente foi enfraquecendo até morrer. Durou cerca de um mês no meu aquário. Por fim, já nem se mexia . Esteve assim uns dois dias e mesmo assim o ofiuro nunca lhe ligou.

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Não sei rigorosamente nada sobre ele. Sei apenas que não ataca nada


 :Olá: "Biba"
Se é assim pacifica e pelo aspecto, "braços" fininhos e cobertos de "agulhas", tem ar de ser ou pode ser uma *Ophiothrix*...talvez a Ophiothrix fragilis



Identificar ofiuros torna-se complicado porque a mesma espécie em muitos casos, apresenta variantes, essencialmente de cor e de padrão, que fazem supor ser outra espécie.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Nuno Silva

Boas,

Um artigo cientifico em bom Portugês para identificação de espécies Atlânticas:

http://www.biotaneotropica.org.br/v2...302022002_1+pt

Para mim, identificar ofiúros é como acertar no euro milhões!

Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------

